
Buried Treasures: Researching the History of the Time Capsule - Hooke
https://www.historians.org/publications-and-directories/perspectives-on-history/december-2019/buried-treasures-researching-the-history-of-the-time-capsule
======
DFHippie
When I was a kid my friends, siblings, and I buried many time capsules, but we
always including a random collection of things, including pictures of other
people, to hide our identity. We were more excited to imagine other people
trying to make sense of these random collections than we were by the thought
of actually passing information on to posterity.

